# Correct way to respond about comments on color



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

As I mentioned on my post about the color of our babies' coats Chloe is an off white color. She is not snow white even though her parents are. I got her from a reputable breeder who is someone that is a personal acquaintence.

There have been a couple of times when people have asked me if she's a maltipoo and looked at me like I have three heads when I say she is a pure bred maltese. One of these people had a beautiful older maltese, and looked at my Chloe like she was so inferior. The second one was/is involved with poodles and doesn't know much (self admittedly) about Malts.

My question is - how would your respond to these people? I feel like I should be saying something I just don't know what. 

Thanks.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@Dec 14 2004, 07:16 PM
> *As I mentioned on my post about the color of our babies' coats Chloe is an off white color.  She is not snow white even though her parents are.  I got her from a reputable breeder who is someone that is a personal acquaintence.
> 
> There have been a couple of times when people have asked me if she's a maltipoo and looked at me like I have three heads when I say she is a pure bred maltese.  One of these people had a beautiful older maltese, and looked at my Chloe like she was so inferior.  The second one was/is involved with poodles and doesn't know much (self admittedly) about Malts.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Perhaps the breeder can explain to you why her color is the way it is and you can share that info with those who inquire............ ?? Or just don't say anything. I was at the groomer with Kallie today and a lady walked in and said "is that a Poodle or Bichon"... I just said "no" she's a Maltese. And that was that. I had cut Kallie's hair myself and it looked awful but she looks nothing like a Bichon or Maltese.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

People are always calling Tuffy a bichon since he's in short coat and my method is to just correct them and say "No, he's a Maltese, he's just in short coat" and then I walk away quickly before they can say anything else to me. You just might want to say, "No, she's a pure bred Maltese and they do have lemon coloring sometimes and it's permissible by breed standards." People are rude and stupid and if they want to push it or make you feel bad there is no reason you need to sit there and listen to their venom, so just walk away and look at them like they are inferior!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My puppy also has "lemon coloring" on her little ears...I would suggest a comment back about their hair color...something like, "I've never seen that color before, what DO you use on your hair?" But, alas, I'm never that brave, so I'd probably think about how jealous they really must be because your puppy is just so stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I found out that calling the color 'champain' seems to give it valitity when you say its normal i know it says in the standred 'tan or lemon' but people seem to be like ohhh champain its is pretty :new_Eyecrazy: lol i think its kinda funny becuase i was just calling it light brown until oneday someone was 'oh no its a beautiful champain' and it just kinda stuck lol


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just tell them a little lemon in the ears is permissible in Maltese and most of it fades as they grow older.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I never had a question if it was a Bichon or something else. Lol. BUT they all want him to be a SHE. And I always have to tell them, it's not a SHE it's a HE. Even one of the vet technician did that the last time I was there. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Fantasia had a lemon color on just one ear when we first got her. I called it tea stained lol. She outgrew it though and is pure white now.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

my fav thing people have said to me

i stopped at a rest area with Boom and a lady came up to me and told me he definitely wasnt maltese/pom but was westie cuz he supposedly looked just like hers. I told her maybe she had a maltese/pom.







she didnt like it so much


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Dec 14 2004, 08:11 PM
> *My puppy also has "lemon coloring" on her little ears...I would suggest a comment back about their hair color...something like, "I've never seen that color before, what DO you use on your hair?"  But, alas, I'm never that brave, so I'd probably think about how jealous they really must be because your puppy is just so stinkin' cute!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23217*


[/QUOTE]

Same with Abby, she has slight lemon colouring on her ears. If people mention it, I just say that her mummy had the same colouring and it changed to white after about 9 months - "but even if it doesn't, it's gorgeous anyway, don't you think?"









They never say no! LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's whatcha do....open your hand and raise it to your face (palm facing you). I'm serious! Put your hands up! THEN, put your 2 left fingers down and your 2 right fingers down! They won't look at you like you have 3 heads...Maybe look at you like you have 4 heads.








I'm kidding. I'm so tired and frustrated because I can't sleep







.
















That's so weird that your baby isnt totally white. Just curious, what shampoo/conditioner you use? I guess I shouldn't be surprised. Noriko has WAVY hair and her brother (same litter) has STRAIGHT hair. Shoot, her brother looks more like Cloud(my other baby...different breeder) than Noriko!

If people give you that inferior look, just stare at them right back like they have 3 heads, too! Yeah, that's my answer!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Just tell them that you're sorry they're ufamilliar with the breed standared and quote it to them. They'll be running away by the time you're done


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you all for the suggestions and the laughs. I love this website. 

The breeder was forthright from the beginning about their color. All three puppies in the litter had a lot of lemon pigment. The mother and the father were both beautiful and white. They were both on the premises and this was their first litter. We really didn't give it too much thought since we wanted a pet and not a show dog. 

My groomer says that she's been involved with Maltese for years, and in her experience if you put 10 malts in a room they'll be 10 different shades. Also in her experience there are some malts that are off white or ivory color.

It doesn't matter, I love my baby!


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

People are funny.... Bushi is a male Maltese and i let his hair grow on his legs and his face his body is cut in short..... I dress him in boy colors and i like to put his hair up in a rubber band, and people is always asking me if he is a girl..... Then they say well, why do you put a bow in his hair...... 1st of all it's not a bow it's a rubberband. Then they have the nerve to say my dog is Gay because i put his hair up..... 

My reply to Bushi being gay is>>>>>>>
Top Nots is a Maltese style if you knew about the breed you would know...... Top not helps keep their hair out of their face.... and besides you wouldnt know this because your use to pitt bulls.......

Then i say Look in any Maltese book, boys and girls where Bows.......

PS i still put a bow in his hair after grooming........


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

don't worry about it too much. Right now Lacey is in a really short cut...I cut her myself and I went a little overboard using the sciccors. The last time lacey got a bath I had her wrapped in warm towels. She dried in the towels and her hair dried wavy not straight, so she doesn't have the straight hair right now...to make a long story short I had her in the pet store the other day and a woman there told me that Lacey couldn't be pure maltese because of her hair. I just looked at her until she walked away. I think some people just want to make other people feel bad no matter what. I have a person at work who does this to me...she thinks I am horrible for buying a dog and not going to the dog pound. She got her dog as a stray and I am sure that he is a wonderful dog but trying to explain that to her I have found is just to trying so I now just avoid her.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When Lacey was a young puppy her ears were tan. Now that she is almost a year old they are turning white. I liked the color on her ears...gave her a little something more special about her.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks again everyone. I love this website!


----------

